

Hypothetical CEO – What Would You Do with Facebook? - bhousel
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/hypothetical-ceo/hypothetical-ceo-what-would-you-do-with-facebook/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNetsetter+%28The+Netsetter%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
veemjeem
I'd sell facebook and then go sip a pina colada some place where I'm not
scrutinized by everyone about how I should be running things.

I think mark is doing a good job, sometimes immediate profitability isn't
always the best route. He's been taking risks by redoing their APIs a few
times over, attempting borderline privacy attempts like beacon, etc. I think
once the business finds the cash cow, their executives are not going to
attempt risky moves that might jeopardize their end of year bonuses. I think
it's a good thing that a company as large as facebook is still trying things
that might fail.

------
dsplittgerber
Meta-comment: It's actually a good way to increase your site's popularity;
invent a game to take advantage of people's inclination for playing monday-
morning quarterbacks without providing any real value, but feeling productive
(gee, I thought real deep on this one!) nonetheless. Kudos to netsetter for
developing a good marketing tool.

------
grinich
Keep growing and hold onto the board.

------
jsz0
I would know what NOT to do... Don't sell out with so much advertising that
the site becomes unusable (myspace) and don't get too Orwellian because people
may not value their privacy as much as they did a decade or two ago but
there's still a line you can cross.

------
robryan
I'd focus on strong inbuilt support for band pages and giving bands all the
features they want. Bands are one of the last pieces of the puzzle, they still
appear to me much more active on myspace.

I'd probably give bands the ability to within limitations customize there page
layout, as in they may have to keep the same box structure but can add
additional graphics and background.

Also taking this route if successful would greatly help integrating a music
business, possibly even acquiring a company like spotify or similar to
complement.

~~~
xal
nice, in other words: turn company A into competitor B. That usually works
great.

------
bruin4tw
focus on getting more and more people on facebook. The value of the social
network will increase the more people are on it.

Facebook should pursue a strategy similar to operating system companies and
focus on becoming the market standard. Facebook should focus on becoming the
standardized social media platform on the internet.

Also another ultimate goal is to focus on making facebook the new desktop. So
when a person first turns on his computer, he opens browser and then facebook.
And all internet interactions are done through facebook. watching and
discovering content, ecommerce, social interaction should all be done through
the facebook platform.

------
hop
I can't read that giant text.

